# Salt blocks



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it legal to hunt over them in Utah?


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Salt Blocks are legal in Utah.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

but you'll wanna check on the land agency that you are hunting on...be it BLM or Forest Service...you could pick up a fine for littering if you keep it out there too long...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Do a search.. there was a long post about them just the other day.

Here you go... its a slow day here.
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=25620


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Where is a good place to buy a salt block? IFA? Call a farmer?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> Where is a good place to buy a salt block? IFA? Call a farmer?


I'm pretty sure IFA would have them... CalRanch might carry them too. I'd just google salt block dealers and I'm sure you could find a few places.


----------

